# is it good to feed cichlids cucumber? they like it?



## cichlid-kid (Dec 22, 2010)

is it good to feed cichlids cucumber?
i saw them doing it at the pet store they really liked it alooot lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen pet stores feeding plecos cucumber and they really liked it. My cichlids (the herbivore/omnivore ones) like it but don't go crazy like the plecos.

It can't hurt your fish (unless you fail to remove uneaten portions within 10 hours) but it is not necessary for their health.

It's more for the amusement of the fishkeeper than good fish health.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I put cucumber and zuccini in my peacock tank for the bristlenose plecos, but I'm not sure they ever get any. The peacocks loooooove it!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Cucumber has very little food value but is not harmful.


----------



## cichlid-kid (Dec 22, 2010)

yea i just tried it an all of my cichlids love it and the pleco couldn't get any haha the ate it to the skin sooo fast haha next time i will get zucchini it has alot more food value

thanks for the replys


----------

